# Vote For The Most Anticipated RPG of 2022!



## Mezuka (Dec 26, 2021)

I predict Blade Runner will be most anticipated.


----------



## Professor Murder (Dec 26, 2021)

If I could have picked four, Paranoia for 4th


----------



## R_Chance (Dec 26, 2021)

Voted... at first it didn't seem to want me to do so. It wasn't showing me the boxes for voting. I came back (just now) and they were there. Odd.


----------



## Storyteller Hero (Dec 26, 2021)

I did a double take when I saw Transformers on the list.


----------



## Crusadius (Dec 26, 2021)

R_Chance said:


> Voted... at first it didn't seem to want me to do so. It wasn't showing me the boxes for voting. I came back (just now) and they were there. Odd.



I think you have to create the thread first, then add the poll. So there is a brief time when the thread exists but the poll does not.


----------



## R_Chance (Dec 26, 2021)

Crusadius said:


> I think you have to create the thread first, then add the poll. So there is a brief time when the thread exists but the poll does not.



Usually, I'm late to this party. Never had the experience of being too early before


----------



## Crusadius (Dec 26, 2021)

R_Chance said:


> Usually, I'm late to this party. Never had the experience of being too early before



I was looking at the creation of a thread with poll, and looks like I might have been wrong. Older versions of the forum software may have had this behaviour, but perhaps no longer. So I am now as puzzled as you unless behind the scenes there is a brief delay before the poll shows up.


----------



## Shawn Carman (Dec 26, 2021)

Storyteller Hero said:


> I did a double take when I saw Transformers on the list.



I would have voted for the G.I. Joe one coming out in February but it wasn't on the list. Even then... would have been a tough choice between that and Shadow of the Weird Wizard. All hail Schwalb!


----------



## Feepdake (Dec 27, 2021)

Shawn Carman said:


> I would have voted for the G.I. Joe one coming out in February but it wasn't on the list. Even then... would have been a tough choice between that and Shadow of the Weird Wizard. All hail Schwalb!



yeah I realized that it isn't, along with Power Rangers, both coming out in Q1








						US Release Dates
					






					renegadegamestudios.com


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 27, 2021)

Pendragon 6th stands a long way ahead of everything else on my list.

Paranoia, if it is indeed a Perfect Edition gets an interest and I already have Everway as a Kickstarter backer, but I’m looking forward to seeing new gamers gaze their eyes upon it for the first time. 

Honorably, Werewolf and Hunter 5th Edition and Rivers of London will get a mention from me at least.


----------



## dirtypool (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m more excited about Hunter: The Vigil from Onyx Path than I am Hunter: The Reckoning, but it didn’t make the list


----------



## Akodoken (Dec 27, 2021)

Avatar Legends as I finally watched the series in 2021 and really enjoyed it. Watching Korra in 2022.

Cy-Borg looks incredible! And I am a new fan of Mork Borg as well.

Transformers to represent the Essence20 lines. I've pre-ordered all three and I am shocked only Transformers showed up on the list. I figured G.I.Joe would have as well.


----------



## Mikeythorn (Dec 27, 2021)

R_Chance said:


> Voted... at first it didn't seem to want me to do so. It wasn't showing me the boxes for voting. I came back (just now) and they were there. Odd.



I had something similar. With me it turned out the issue was that I had somehow logged out - even though I have never had to log myself back in on this device before!


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 27, 2021)

dirtypool said:


> I’m more excited about Hunter: The Vigil from Onyx Path than I am Hunter: The Reckoning, but it didn’t make the list



As above:


> *Why isn't my nomination on the list?* Check the nomination thread. If you made a valid nomination (name, link) and it's not in the poll, let me know ASAP so I can add it.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 27, 2021)

*Stonetop:*

It’s not a major publisher (e.g., Free League, Chaosium, etc.). It’s basically one writer’s passion project.
It’s not an adaptation of a famous IP (e.g., Blade Runner, Avatar Legends, Rivers of London).
It’s not a sequel or a next edition for a system. It grew from Dungeon World but it has become its own thing.

And despite all of these things, it’s still the project that I am looking forward to most. A romp into Iron Age “hearth fantasy” centered on the characters and their village of Stonetop.


----------



## Cerebric (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi, I'm a Member of the Team behind The Wildsea, is it possible to change our displayed Publisher to Mythopoeia instead of Ray Chou. Ray has requested it himself on our Discord Page. Thank You so very Much, have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Dec 28, 2021)

"You're voting in an online poll for most anticipated RPG of 2022. Blade Runner is one of the options, and it can't win without you clicking its checkbox. But you're not helping. Why is that?"



Mezuka said:


> I predict Blade Runner will be most anticipated.




I am super excited for DCC Dying Earth. What they did with Lankhmar, extracting all these many minute details from the stories and turning it into a cohesive world was awesome, and I can't wait to see them do that with Dying Earth.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2021)

Cerebric said:


> Hi, I'm a Member of the Team behind The Wildsea, is it possible to change our displayed Publisher to Mythopoeia instead of Ray Chou. Ray has requested it himself on our Discord Page. Thank You so very Much, have a Wonderful Day!



Sure!


----------



## sithholocron (Dec 29, 2021)

Well, I think it is a safe bet to say Avatar Legends is the most anticipated game of 2022. the success of it alone is a huge indicator in my books, along with Mothership 1E. how can you not love a little boxed set like classic DnD.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 29, 2021)

sithholocron said:


> Well, I think it is a safe bet to say Avatar Legends is the most anticipated game of 2022. the success of it alone is a huge indicator in my books, along with Mothership 1E. how can you not love a little boxed set like classic DnD.



We’ll find out soon enough! However, Kickstarter success doesn’t always translate directly to these charts.


----------



## Gaahl del Tormento (Dec 29, 2021)

Lets Go Broken Tales!


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Dec 29, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> *Stonetop:*
> 
> It’s not a major publisher (e.g., Free League, Chaosium, etc.). It’s basically one writer’s passion project.
> It’s not an adaptation of a famous IP (e.g., Blade Runner, Avatar Legends, Rivers of London).
> ...



Stonetop is my #1 too. I had to think a lot to narrow down what games were my #2 and #3, but Stonetop was a definite.

I’m surprised no one nominated Exalted Essence!


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 29, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> *Stonetop:*
> 
> It’s not a major publisher (e.g., Free League, Chaosium, etc.). It’s basically one writer’s passion project.
> It’s not an adaptation of a famous IP (e.g., Blade Runner, Avatar Legends, Rivers of London).
> ...



Stonetop really does look great. I backed it, so I’ve already used elements (like that excellent inventory sheet) in another campaign. I don’t think I’ll ever run Stonetop proper but I think it’s a bit of a masterpiece, and I can imagine using the village sheet, framing and mechanics in all sorts of other games/systems.


----------



## sensara (Dec 29, 2021)

Avatar Legends is a great series I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Crusadius (Dec 29, 2021)

Atlatl Jones said:


> Stonetop is my #1 too. I had to think a lot to narrow down what games were my #2 and #3, but Stonetop was a definite.
> 
> I’m surprised no one nominated Exalted Essence!



Estimated delivery is March 2023 for the PDF, October 2023 for the standard hardcover. So it’s not anticipated.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 29, 2021)

Grendel_Khan said:


> Stonetop really does look great. I backed it, so I’ve already used elements (like that excellent inventory sheet) in another campaign. I don’t think I’ll ever run Stonetop proper but I think it’s a bit of a masterpiece, and I can imagine using the village sheet, framing and mechanics in all sorts of other games/systems.



It's been a delight watching Stonetop's development over the past six years from a personal homebrew project to its successful crowdfunding to a soon-to-be published product. I have playtested it here and there as well as some of Strandberg's adjacent projects (i.e., _Homebrew World_). Stonetop scratches an itch that I have long suffered.

IMHO, I find that it's easier to build a TTRPG off an established IP, particularly with an established publishing company (e.g., Free League, Chaosium, etc.), than creating one from whole cloth. IME, the IP itself does a lot of heavy lifting for its hype. I have no doubt that Blade Runner, Dune, Rivers of London, Tales of Xadia, Dying Earth, or Avatar are/will be well-written TTRPGs that represent their material well. 

However, I find myself harboring greater anticipation for the projects that amount to more than a good company getting the rights to an IP. I think the TTRPGs I anticipate the most tend to be labors of love that have been hammered out over years with one or two main authors (e.g., Stonetop, Swords of the Serpentine, etc.). 



Crusadius said:


> Estimated delivery is March 2023 for the PDF, October 2023 for the standard hardcover. So it’s not anticipated.



I had a mini-heart attack reading your comment thinking that you were talking about Stonetop and not Exalted Essence.


----------



## rrayy (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Ray, the publisher of The Wildsea: RPG here. Thank you whomever nominated us! We're super honoured and excited to bring you Wildsea in 2022. 





You can track how we've been making our game on Kickstarter, where we've been blogging the entire development process.





It's been quite the journey, but hopefully we'll see you on the waves soon!


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Dec 30, 2021)

If Pendragon is one of the games you're eagerly anticipating for 2022, check out the series of Design Journals the Pendragon line editor David Larkins is doing each month until the game's release next year. His latest one looks at how the new edition handles two of the game’s most definitive Statistics: Honor and Glory. 









						[Chaosium] Pendragon: Where It All Began - design journal by David Larkins
					

By David Larkins, Pendragon line editor. A new edition of the Pendragon RPG is coming! The intention of this series of design journals by Pendragon line editor David Larkins is to trace the path of development, starting in the early 1980s and culminating with the forthcoming new edition of the...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## tommasodb (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello, Tommaso here, I'm half of The World Anvil Publishing, and someone nominated Broken Tales (thank you! It came as a bit of a surprise, there are some amazing games on the list). If you don't know anything about the game you can take a look at the Kickstarter campaign (now concluded, Late Pledge closes in early January, the link is on the Kickstarter button at the top). The quickstart is free to download here and on DriveThruRPG (but the first link includes the soundtrack). 

I usually update the campaign every two weeks so hopefully plenty of progress is on display  Below are a couple of layout/illustration screenshots, so you get the vibe. Ray, posting yours was definitely a good idea, eh eh (I'm a Wildsea backer!).


----------



## Doubtful Meat (Dec 30, 2021)

Lots of out of the box choices, nice.
Salvage Union​tho... love it.


----------



## panny (Dec 30, 2021)

Panny from Leyline Press here!

Thanks for all your support and the nomination it means a lot. You can back Salvage Union on Kickstarter here - Salvage Union

We're excited to see how all the great projects on this list do this year.

We're based in London as a company and coincidentally a short distance away from a live steel mill based in the South of England. 

Molten Steel melts at *around 1370 degrees C (2500°F)*.





This is a Magpie Mech. We call her Corvid.  





If we don't get voted for she's going into the liquidation vat. 

You wouldn't want Corvid to be turned into salvage would you?

Vote Salvage Union!


----------



## payn (Dec 30, 2021)

Im looking forward to Cowboy Bebop using Hexsys.


----------



## rrayy (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks like a small press party up in here  

It's kinda cool that some people are asking for original IP passion projects and here we are, three indie creators showing just that. 

Cheers to that!


----------



## Bluenose (Dec 31, 2021)

I'd have picked Swords of the Serpentine in my first two, but having already preordered and got it...

Pendragon and Blue Planet, plus one other, for me.


----------



## Adam Dickstein (Dec 31, 2021)

Let me get this straight...no one nominated the upcoming Marvel Multiverse RPG? Nobody? Weird.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 31, 2021)

Adam Dickstein said:


> Let me get this straight...no one nominated the upcoming Marvel Multiverse RPG? Nobody? Weird.



Not that weird. It comes out in Spring 2023. Hope that helped get it straight for you!


----------

